
Spirit Guide – Reinventing a great distillery - omnibrain
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2013/02/11/spirit-guide
======
dnr
This is a great article.

I visited Islay in 2012 and toured several distilleries, including
Bruichladdich. I was already somewhat of a fan based on their unconventional
marketing and experimentation, not to mention the incredible Port Charlotte
releases, and knew some of this story, but this article filled in the details.

The only misleading part I'd point out is that the article implies that
malting barley on Islay is impractical in general, but several distilleries do
malt their barley on the island, notably Bowmore, which malts it on their own
floors. Many of the others get their malt from Port Ellen Maltings, also on
Islay.

I'm really looking forward to cracking open the Octomore in my cabinet...

------
rubidium
I love Islay scotches, and so it was remarkable to learn that "out of Islay’s
thirty-five hundred residents, about fifty of them work for Bruichladdich."
3,500 people making a world wide impact by their lifestyle and craft.

